
Intel CPUs fall to new hyperthreading exploit that pilfers crypto keys - 6581
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/11/intel-cpus-fall-to-new-hyperthreading-exploit-that-pilfers-crypto-keys/
======
ms512
Recent HN discussion on a different article about the same exploit:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18362905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18362905)

